

Do Your Users Have Shopping Cart Abandonment Issues? - jaybol
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/shopping-cart-abandonment/

======
kls
This is good info, my companies research came to the same conclusion on quite
a few of these. A big one noted in the graphic is don't force registration to
make a sale, this is a huge one. If you are doing this, you can add double
digit percentages to your conversion just by removing it, you should get it
out of the process ASAP. Make it easy to convert their sales info into
registration info at the end of the process but avoid requiring it as a
prerequisite for doing business with you. The old saying holds true, make it
as easy as possible for people to give you money.

------
techsupporter
From the customer's side: <http://theoatmeal.com/comics/shopping_cart>

(If you've never read The Oatmeal, there's coarse language afoot.)

------
beoba
Does Your Site Have Annoyance Issues?

Immediately closed the tab when I got a popup asking for an email address.

